# hgv jobs



## shaunpga (Mar 10, 2014)

hi all.
My wifes sister lives in New Plymouth(taranaki) and last year i tried moving over with my family but unfortunately never had enough points because my job skills were not needed. She emailed me the other day to say that HGV driver is on the immediate list and hopefully is our ticket to start a new life. Ive sent my cv over to my sister in law to pass around people she knows in the industry but was hoping that someone on here would have any other ideas or knows of any companies recruiting?? 
many thanks
shaun


----------



## Philbirdboys (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi I am moving out in May with a HGV driving job secured with a company in Auckland called linfox.
I went to see inlaws at xmas in NZ and sat the NZ HGV theory truck test which you need to swap uk licence to nz and then applied for a job I saw on Seek nz. Went and had a driver assessment and got offered a job there and then which they have held for me until we go back in May.
I have only a 12 month work visa to start but hope to sort out residence ASAP.
If I can be of any more help don't hesitate to message me.
I am also using an agent called New Zealand shores based in Hamilton.
They have been great.


----------



## sampab1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi I am thinking of moving out of uk, I have my hgv 1 and 2. Let me know how it's going out there, please


----------

